# Yamaha THR10X - Any good?



## WaffleTheEpic (Jun 10, 2013)

After seeing the Ola Englund demo of this thing, I'm really curious now. Is this any good?

Musician's Friend page
http://www.musiciansfriend.com/amplifiers-effects/yamaha-thr10x-high-gain-modeling-combo-amp

Ola demo (with sexy Strandberg)
Yamaha THR10X - Metal - YouTube


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Jun 12, 2013)

I'm guessing by the resounding chorus that everyone loves these? 

No one's even remotely interested in a direct-to-usb amp that can be used as a head as well?


----------



## Swarth (Jun 12, 2013)

I have the standard THR10, and I am quite impressed with it. Main amp I use anymore.


----------



## Zado (Jun 12, 2013)

a friend of mine got one,and now he plays it more than his mesa stiletto


----------



## wakjob (Jun 12, 2013)

Play mine 10 times more often than my Friedman. It's just too convenient & killer sounding.


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Jun 12, 2013)

I'm tempted to get one to play with. I wanted something along the lines of an Orange Dark Terror, a small amp I could use as a head for practice and stuff. I figure this fits the bill.

Do you guys that have them know if they have an FX loop or is it just the one input?


----------



## wakjob (Jun 13, 2013)

No FX Loop. 
Effects are built in and adjustable through your computer via The Editor.
USB out for direct recording too.


----------



## capoeiraesp (Jun 13, 2013)

Just ordered one of these.


----------



## Zado (Jun 13, 2013)

wakjob said:


> Play mine 10 times more often than my Friedman. It's just too convenient & killer sounding.


ok,this is unpleasant


----------



## Forrest_H (Jun 13, 2013)

I've never gotten to play around with one, but from what I've seen they're pretty killer. I'm also tempted to snag one, one of these days...


----------



## Kraiga G (Jun 18, 2015)

Ive got a THR10X that I am very happy with. I play deathgrind in Drop F tuning and I primarily use the Power channels that were modeled after the ENGL Powerball. These channels nail the Powerball tone! An ENGL Powerball head alone is $2499 so it truely is unbelievable how well this little amp matches the tones. The best thing about this little guy is the modeling effects available with the free downloadable software. You literally just click to download the software and then you have one of the easiest to use modeling programs at your finger tips. With the software you can adjust each of your effects to your liking much like you would when using pedals.


----------



## aprilia4life (Jun 18, 2015)

I have the THR10X and an EVH5150. I can vouch that the THR10X simulates the EVH pretty damn well. Love the Yamaha, does a good job. I use it for my PC speakers as well. For the price, it's quite the versatile piece of kit.


----------



## fogcutter (Jun 18, 2015)

You will not be disappointed. Mine is awesome, I plug into it every single day. I think it's the best "at home" amp I've ever owned.


----------



## big_aug (Jun 18, 2015)

I wonder if my local shop would trade me a THR10X straight up for my 6505+ 1x12. I'm so sick of this damn amp for home use and its too big to ship it l.


----------



## Sparkfriction (Jun 19, 2015)

they are really good so far. People complaint about hum which seems to come from the wallwart. i tested the standard THR10 and was very impressed by the overall sound. As a a home/practice amp it is really cool...


----------



## SloeGin (Jun 19, 2015)

Has anyone got info what real amps the channels on the THR10X are based on?


----------



## Spinedriver (Jun 19, 2015)

SloeGin said:


> Has anyone got info what real amps the channels on the THR10X are based on?



On the website, the only descriptions they make are: tube types, "European" which usually means Marshall, "American"/"US" which is a generic term for Mesa-Boogie and I would hazard a guess that the "Southern HI" might be Peavey.

Even with all that, I think they're still being used just to give an idea of what kind of tone to expect, not that they're trying to reproduce the tone of a specific brand of amp.


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav (Jun 20, 2015)

I'm surprised nobody pointed out the ridiculous necrobump 

But I would hazard a guess and say that the 5 gain channels are based off the lead Channels of the Powerball and 5150 I and II, and then the Southern Hi channel is a Pantera-type thing.


----------



## aprilia4life (Jun 20, 2015)

Zeno said:


> I'm surprised nobody pointed out the ridiculous necrobump
> 
> But I would hazard a guess and say that the 5 gain channels are based off the lead Channels of the Powerball and 5150 I and II, and then the Southern Hi channel is a Pantera-type thing.



Rhythm and Lead Channels of Powerball and EVH 5150 III (I have both the EVH and the THR and they are spot on). Can't remember what the 5th channel is, but it is a Dime/Pantera/Randall style hi-gain SS thing like Zeno says.


----------



## Fryderyczek (Jun 20, 2015)

Probably one of the better modelers on the market. I'd get one in a heartbeat, if I had the money.


----------



## HateTank (Jun 20, 2015)

I've had mine for a few weeks. Very surprised at the tones i can get out of it with clean and dirty settings. The on board effects are damn good. Its great that it takes batteries too. I can just grab it and my guitar and go out back and jam on my dock. What other amps does that i ask?


----------



## BaptizedBurning (Jun 20, 2015)

I got one a few weeks ago and it's pretty awesome. It sounds pretty damn decent for a small solid state modeler. I love that it's just plug in and go. It's been my go to amp for late night home jamming. I've only played around the with direct USB recording for a few minutes, but I thought it sounded a little muddy, but I have to mess with it more.


----------



## celticelk (Jun 20, 2015)

Anyone want to comment on how the THR series takes pedals? I'm seriously interested in this as a practice/recording solution, but it would have to play nicely with my pedalboard.


----------



## RustInPeace (Jun 22, 2015)

Really thinking of getting either this or a Peavey valveking 2 combo. I've played this before and it really does sound good! The stereo effects are amazing.


----------



## Lain (Jun 22, 2015)

Hoping they release a bigger version one day. Love my THR really much but it could use some bigger speakers.


----------



## Jzbass25 (Jun 22, 2015)

Would you guys suggest the THR10 or 10x for someone who listens to more Vai/PG/Dream Theater type stuff? I just want a nice little practice amp that won't blow out my neighbors/roommates.


----------



## AzrielProne (Jun 23, 2015)

I was thinking of picking up a Yamaha THR10X. I play in C# on my 6-String and in Standard A on my 7-String. I have hear that it can handle the low tunings well and has a decent sound for a home/apartment practice amp. 

I know that you can connect to PC and use the limited modeling in the Yamaha Software. My main question is:

Can you use the THR10X as a DI (Interface) and use things like Amplitube or GuitarRig - to use other Amp Modelers on PC; just using the THR10X as the DI to the computer? 

If anyone has done this or if you have any details to expand on things list this, please do let me know. 

Thanks!


----------



## BaptizedBurning (Jun 23, 2015)

AzrielProne said:


> I was thinking of picking up a Yamaha THR10X. I play in C# on my 6-String and in Standard A on my 7-String. I have hear that it can handle the low tunings well and has a decent sound for a home/apartment practice amp.
> 
> I know that you can connect to PC and use the limited modeling in the Yamaha Software. My main question is:
> 
> ...



You can record with the USB on the THR10X without an interface, but you'll need an interface to get a true DI signal. The amp does have a Flat setting. The manual describes it as: "Flat response clean input for line
sources, tone and effect controls allow shaping of non-guitar sources."

I supposed you could try recording on the Flat channel and then run it through an amp sim, but I'm not sure how it'll sound compared to a regular DI signal through an interface.


----------



## AzrielProne (Jun 23, 2015)

BaptizedBurning said:


> You can record with the USB on the THR10X without an interface, but you'll need an interface to get a true DI signal. The amp does have a Flat setting. The manual describes it as: "Flat response clean input for line
> sources, tone and effect controls allow shaping of non-guitar sources."
> 
> I supposed you could try recording on the Flat channel and then run it through an amp sim, but I'm not sure how it'll sound compared to a regular DI signal through an interface.




Thanks for the feedback. I guess that would be possible; using the "Flat" channel and then using it through some amp modeling simulation like GuitarRig or Amplitube. 

Just wanted to see if that was possible. That way you wouldn't be completely bound to only the pre-sets on the THR10X, but that you could experiment and record with other Head and Cab sounds. 

So from what you said it sounds possible, or at lease plausible. 

If anyone has actually done this and can verify that it is 100% doable that would be awesome.


----------



## celticelk (Jun 23, 2015)

BaptizedBurning said:


> You can record with the USB on the THR10X without an interface, but you'll need an interface to get a true DI signal. The amp does have a Flat setting. The manual describes it as: "Flat response clean input for line
> sources, tone and effect controls allow shaping of non-guitar sources."
> 
> I supposed you could try recording on the Flat channel and then run it through an amp sim, but I'm not sure how it'll sound compared to a regular DI signal through an interface.



I thought the USB connection output two stereo pairs, one effected and one DI? Am I misremembering that from the promo material?


----------



## AzrielProne (Jun 23, 2015)

celticelk said:


> I thought the USB connection output two stereo pairs, one effected and one DI? Am I misremembering that from the promo material?




I am not exactly sure. I am kind of a novice when it comes to home recording and interfaces or DI's. I just wanted to see if you can use the THR10X in other amp sim programs so that you are not limited to just the 5 pre-set models that come with the THR10X itself.


----------



## BaptizedBurning (Jun 23, 2015)

celticelk said:


> I thought the USB connection output two stereo pairs, one effected and one DI? Am I misremembering that from the promo material?




I think you're right about it doing stereo tracks with DIs. This thread and this video have it. Logic Pro Help &bull; View topic - Yamaha THR10 interface amp
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wfG8NernmnU

I didn't know it did that but I haven't played around with recording through it much. I need to do some experimenting


----------



## AzrielProne (Jun 23, 2015)

BaptizedBurning said:


> I think you're right about it doing stereo tracks with DIs. This thread and this video have it. Logic Pro Help &bull; View topic - Yamaha THR10 interface amp
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wfG8NernmnU
> 
> I didn't know it did that but I haven't played around with recording through it much. I need to do some experimenting




Nice. If it can do that, then it is plausible that it could then interface with GuitarRig and/or Amplitube.


----------



## BaptizedBurning (Jun 23, 2015)

Pretty neat, I had no idea it could do that. I was able to record a DI track at the same time as a regular guitar track. The setup is a little weird in Reaper though. I set it on the Yamaha ASIO so then the amp was also the output when I was recording. But yes, it does record DIs.


----------



## AzrielProne (Jun 23, 2015)

BaptizedBurning said:


> Pretty neat, I had no idea it could do that. I was able to record a DI track at the same time as a regular guitar track. The setup is a little weird in Reaper though. I set it on the Yamaha ASIO so then the amp was also the output when I was recording. But yes, it does record DIs.




Awesome! Thanks for testing that out! 

Sorry if this is repetitive - As I said previously; I'm an amateur when it comes to computer to guitar programs and interfaces. But if it can DI as you said, then it can run as a clean signal into say GuitarRig or Amplitube (or some other such modeling sim) and you can add on amp modules and cabs through that program and play it back either through the THR10X or headphone, yes?


----------



## buriedoutback (Jun 23, 2015)

If this thing outputs a modeled signal and a DI signal via USB:

1. I wonder how it would sound outputting the modeled signal to a PA (from a laptop) and then running an amp sim on the DI, and then also outputting that to a PA ? 
You could delay 1 signal slightly and have a stereo panned setup with 2 different amps.

2. Running 1 modeled signal to the PA then the other signal to an amp sim then IEM ?


----------



## shpence (Jun 30, 2015)

celticelk said:


> Anyone want to comment on how the THR series takes pedals? I'm seriously interested in this as a practice/recording solution, but it would have to play nicely with my pedalboard.



I am curious about this as well. I am thinking more along the lines of just a practice amp but would it to work with some delay, etc. pedals.


----------



## AzrielProne (Jun 30, 2015)

shpence said:


> I am curious about this as well. I am thinking more along the lines of just a practice amp but would it to work with some delay, etc. pedals.



I am not 100%, but I am fairly certain that it would work with pedals. Just chain them in like you would any amp. It doesn't have an effects in so it would have to be Guitar > Pedals > THR10X in series.


----------



## InCasinoOut (Jun 30, 2015)

I've had the regular THR10 for a month now and I haven't turned on my HD500 on since then. Almost considering also getting the THR10X down the line now too... Currently building a nano pedal board for it, but I like how it reacts to my mini tube screamer!


----------



## venrar (Jun 30, 2015)

I have a Roland Cube 30 for my at home amp right now, which I just use lined into my computer, and I am looking at the THR10 as a replacement. Have any of you guys had/have a cube? How does the THR10 compare. I can't decide if it would be an upgrade or not.


----------



## Wachu (Jul 4, 2015)

Tried two THR10X units - both created some mechanical resonant noise when turned up. Also headphones sound is not so well. I think i'll wait.


----------



## big_aug (Jul 5, 2015)

Just picked one up off Reverb for $215. Pretty excited to get it.


----------



## TonyGD (Jul 6, 2015)

I'm dying to try one out... gotta hit some music stores soon oh boy.


----------



## big_aug (Jul 9, 2015)

Just got mine in the mail. I can't believe how good it sounds. Even just putting all the knobs at 12 o'clock sounds good. Very satisfied with my purchase.


----------



## JD27 (Jul 9, 2015)

Got a THR10X delivered last week from Sweetwater and had to send it back. It must have been defective. If you had the volume above 11 o'clock when playing it would turn itself off. It would do the same thing with the AUX/USB volume when playing an IPOD through the unit. Didn't matter if it was running on batteries or plugged in. It did sound pretty good though.


----------

